# If you miss a period because of stress...



## TwilightAgain

Do you still get your usual symptoms? I've never missed a period because of stress before and currently I am 6 days late.

I have done a couple of pregnancy tests and they were all negative :shrug: 

But i've had the hormonal crying which I normally get when my period is due, i've had the binge eating and my boobs are incredibly sore. So if you miss a period do you still get the side effects or what? :shrug:

Also what would you ladies do? Do I go to the doctor now or wait and see if I miss another one?

I know I sound daft but I don't know about any of this :blush:

Any advice would be appreciated :)


----------



## MindUtopia

I've never 'missed' a period completely due to stress, but I did have one month when I was two full weeks late for it to start, which I think probably had a lot to do with stress (including physical stress). I'd had surgery and then ended up with pneumonia just before period was due, which is I'm guessing is why it was so late. 

I personally don't get many symptoms before my period other than cramps just before it starts, but I definitely didn't feel well, including being very moody. I'm guessing this probably had to do more with the fact that I was recovering from surgery and sick, plus worried about being pregnant, than anything else. If you are particularly stressed, that could certainly make your mood worse or make you feel hungry as a way to cope with the stress (in addition to possibility being a sign that your period is approaching). So really other than the stress, I didn't feel any different than normal for those two weeks, until I started getting some light cramping and my period arrived. 

Stress can really cause problems for our bodies, so if it was me, I would just keep an eye on things and maybe take another test in a few days if there is no sign of your period yet. Your doctor probably wouldn't do anything more than ask you to take a test (and most dr's office tests are less sensitive, I've heard, than many you can buy yourself). So it might just stress you out more to have to see the doctor, but it's kinda up to how you are feeling. If it goes more than 2 weeks and you still are having negative tests, I think I'd maybe make an appt then just to make sure there isn't anything else going on. 

Hope you are feeling better soon and it all turns out the way you'd like.


----------



## x Zaly x

I once went two months without a period, Im assuming it was down to stress but yes i still had the backache etc x


----------

